
FCC report finds almost no broadband competition at 100Mbps speeds - rexbee
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/02/fcc-report-finds-almost-no-broadband-competition-at-100mbps-speeds/
======
cmurf
Duplicate.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16361899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16361899)

